# Stammes-, Elementar- und Drachenlederverarbeitung



## Benji-Freak (21. Mai 2008)

Nun steh ich vor der entscheidung und hab keine ahnung was ich nehmen soll.
Vieleicht könnten ihr mir ja weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach mit Pro & Contra sagen für was ihr euch entscheiden würdet oda was ihr gewählt habt.

Ich danke euch für die hilfe


----------



## Mindista (21. Mai 2008)

hilfreich wäre die angabe deiner klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (21. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> hilfreich wäre die angabe deiner klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


steht doch in seiner signatur.

als Jäger Drachenlederer


----------



## Denys (21. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Die gleiche Frage habe ich auch für meinen Druiden!
Welcher Lederer ist der Beste? Drache ist nix, kann ja keine schwe. Rüstung tragen!


----------



## Mindista (22. Mai 2008)

Psytis schrieb:


> steht doch in seiner signatur.
> 
> als Jäger Drachenlederer



als ich den post erstellt habe, gab es da noch keine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darthacin (23. Mai 2008)

Um es kurz zusammenzufassen:

Elementarlederer: Beweglichkeit+ Ausdauer -> Schurken+ Feral Dudus
Drachenschuppenlederer: schwere Rüssi -> Jäger, Schamanen(nicht unbedingt geeignet)
kawiedasheisstlederer: Intelligenz+ Heil/Zauberboni -> Heildruiden + Mondkins


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

kawiedasheisst ist Stammeslederer aber würd sagen damit sollte alles gut erklärt sein


----------



## Etan (30. Juni 2008)

darthacin schrieb:


> Um es kurz zusammenzufassen:
> 
> Elementarlederer: Beweglichkeit+ Ausdauer -> Schurken+ Feral Dudus
> Drachenschuppenlederer: schwere Rüssi -> Jäger, Schamanen(nicht unbedingt geeignet)
> kawiedasheisstlederer: Intelligenz+ Heil/Zauberboni -> Heildruiden + Mondkins


 Doch stimmt schon, ist sowohl für Hunter, Verstärker als auch Eleschamis geeignet da es einmal ein set mit ap un eines mit spelldmg gibt^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juli 2008)

genau
Elementarlederer: schurken udn feraldruiden
Drachenlederer: elementarschamanen, jäger, verstärkerschamanen
Stammeslederer: moonkin druiden, resto druiden


----------

